# Anything with 'Boris' in music



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I love Boris Godunov, don't you?

Perhaps there exist more Boris-items in Classical Music & Opera.
Please submit....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, there was Boris Tchaikovsky. No relation.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Multi-legged creatures should be represented I would think:


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Kalinnikov: Tsar Boris


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

@Kalinnikov -- Is there also a madman scene featured in this music?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Boris Lyatoshinsky - a fine, late-Romantic composer, from somewhere East.
Boris Berezovsky - a Russian-school pianist with good taste. 
Boris Belkin, a violinist star, however mainly for a rather brief period in the past.
Boris Papandopulo - underrated composer from Croatia, down in Europe.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Boris Johnson - a post modernist wine box hobbyist!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> Boris Johnson - a post modernist wine box hobbyist!


That's one way of describing him; I'd be using different words, and would most likely end up being banned from not only this site, but the internet in general.

There's a sequel to Boris Godunov, by the way. Dvořák wrote the opera Dmitrij in 1881, it's not as earthy as the Mussorgsky, but if it's Dvorak, it's well worth hearing. Gerd Albrecht recorded it on Supraphon.


----------

